# 460 for Diesel



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

Okay hang with me here. 88 F350 A/T tired 460. Thinking about replacing the engine and that diesel sounds awfully good. Anybody ever swap the gas for a diesel and do they mate the A/T with the the diesel? If you have tell me what you think, it could be the difference betwwen an engine or a different truck.
Scott


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

If the truck is getting tired too,dont waste your time or money,unless you got a donor diesel truck for cheap sitting around.This swap will be involved and expensive,if you are not qualified to do all the work yourself-forget it,if you are Id still consider selling it,and buying a diesel truck,there are plenty of Ford diesels out there for sale,and the potential problems will be less this way.


----------



## 6.9Driver (Feb 28, 2001)

Go to http://www.ford-diesel.com. Similar site to this. It will answer all your questions. Register and post in General Diesel Forum.  My name is UApilot over there.


----------

